# Puppy down on its pastern



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Some things I would try to help improve the condition

If the pup is still on puppy food switch him today to an adult food (21% or higher protien) TODAY!! 
Supplement with Vitamin C. Start with 250 mg /day then increase as long as the pup tolerates it every 4 days by another 250 mg. till you reach 1000 mg./day,
Avoid hard surfaces for the pup. Grass and sand are the best surfaces to help strenthen the pasterns.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The great dane lady has many articles re: growth problems and diet. www.greatdanelady.com She is a canine nutritionist and former Ball State Univ prof and great dane breeder. Hope you can find what you need to correct the problem quickly. BTW, welcome to the forum. We'd love to hear more about your pup and see some pictures when you are able.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Obviously I missed part of your post, sorry. :doh:
You may want too switch your dog over to a food with a little lower protien content. Both those foods have a protin level of 26%. The idea is to Slooowww down the growth.
Also watch the amount of excercise for a while. limit the activity, especially the "catlike movement" 

And lastly but not least
WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!! :wave:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

welcome to the forum! don't know if it will work in a dog of this age, but we have used braces on the legs of weak crias (baby llamas). they are simple enough to make yourself, just anything to add support. on newborns, bracing for 3-7 days is enough to bring them up for 20+ years. good luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> welcome to the forum! don't know if it will work in a dog of this age, but we have used braces on the legs of weak crias (baby llamas). they are simple enough to make yourself, just anything to add support. on newborns, bracing for 3-7 days is enough to bring them up for 20+ years. good luck!


From everyting I have heard over the years braces have not been helpful to correct this, Carpal Subluxation Syndrome (CSS).


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have experience with this personally - but swimming would help get him some exercise without putting a lot of stress on the joints. You didn't mention where you live - is there an aqua therapy pool in the area?
Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This pup has been on my mind, and I wonder if there's an update? Hope all is well!


----------

